# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  تفاوت رشته مهندسی نرم افزار و رشته مهندسی تکنولوژی نرم افزار

## armini

سلام دوستان
به سوال داشتم مهندسی تکنولوژی نرم افزار (که مختص رشته های فنی حرفه ای هست)و رشته مهندسی نرم افزار (که واسه رشته ریاضی  )با همدیگه فرقی دارن یا اینکه فقط عنوانشون اینجوریه؟یعنی اون رشته ای که مهندسی نرم افزار میخاد با مهندس تکنولوژی باهم تفاوتی دارن یا نه؟

----------


## armini

اگه کسی اطلاعاتی در این زمینه داره خواهش میکنم جواب بده خیلی واسم مهم و حیاتیه

----------


## sevenup

تا اونجايي که من اطلاع دارم تفاوتي نداره، و بچه هايي که کارداني دارن براي کارداني به کارشناسي به جاي مهندسي کامپيوتر به رشته شون ميگن تکنولوژي نرم افزار

----------


## aliphp1

سلام به هنرستان و ریاضی بودن ارتباطی نداره
من خودم ریاضی بودم و کارشناسی علوم کامپیوتر می خوندم که به دلایلی انصراف دادم و چون 80 واحد پاس کرده بودم بهم کاردانی دادن
بعد از چند سال که سرم خلوت شد و قصد ادامه تحصیل داشتم چون کاردانی به کارشناسی بود اسمش مهندسی تکنولوژی نرم افزار هست رشته ام و فرقی با مهندسی نرم افزار نداره فقط اسمشون فرق می کنه به خاطر اینکه کاردانی به کارشناسی هست

----------


## Peyman.Gh

کاردانی به کارشناسی با عنوان مهندسی تکنولوژی نام برده می شود تفاوتی ندارد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## BOB

فکر میکنم بعضی از واحدهای تخصصی آن حذف شده باشد. احتمالا دروسی مثل آزمایشگاه میکرو، کامپایلر و برخی دیگر.

----------


## merlin425

بچه هایی که از کاردانی به کارشناسی رفتن یه چند واحدی رو پاس نمیکنن مثل طراحی کامپایلر و .... که اگه بخوان برای کارشناسی ارشد شرکت کنن باید خودشون برن بخونن فرق دیگه ای نداره

----------


## دلارام۲۰۰۰۲

بله فرق دارن استخدامی ها فقط مهندسی نرم افزار کلیه گرایشها میزنن 
و شما که تکنولوژی خوندید اصلا قبول نمیکنن و جزو مهندسی نرم افزار حساب نمیکنن
مثلا همین استخدامی آموزش و پرورش ۹۸

----------

